# Nevada Spruce Mountain elk hunt



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, after years of putting in and building points I drew a non-resident elk tag to hunt an area I enjoyed growing up. It was great to take the boys and go out by my parents and hunt. It was great. Not the biggest bull in the world but I am pretty dang happy with him biggest bull I ever got. But it was spending a few weeks out there hunting deer first and just having a great time with my dad and boys.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Good job man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Memories are worth far more than any score, but that is a very nice bull. Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice! Memories is what it is all about.


----------

